# Things you wish someone would buy so you don't!



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Ok, what are the things you wish someone would buy so that you don't! There seems to be sooooo many cute things sitting on the virtual shelves right now that I want... but am being strong... sort of!

Here are the things I wish someone would buy so they don't tempt me any longer!!! I've visited both of them sooo many times!!!

Oooh, this is truly tye dye at it's finest.
http://cornermarketmamas.com/Store/W...lt.asp?One=186

The Diaper second down with pink flowers/black branches
http://www.babybloomrs.com/store/results2.asp?Sub=26

this shirt!!! OMG! I want it so bad. Please... someone buy it so I don't!
http://www.middayfaire.com/prod_details.php?id=51105


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Oh, I should note, no "People should Fairy this to me" pleading allowed. Not looking for any of this. Just want others to enjoy what I'm not going to buy...but what SHOULD be bought for it's beauty!!!!


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

oooh that romber is nice! And I also covet the Baby Bloomrs diaper!

I also want this :http://middayfaire.com/prod_details.php?id=26761

Very very much.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
oooh that romber is nice! And I also covet the Baby Bloomrs diaper!

I also want this :http://middayfaire.com/prod_details.php?id=26761

Very very much.









OMG OMG OMG!!! I've coveted that one, too!!! I kind of wonder if we all just surf around wishing we'd buy the same stuff. That cover is AMAZING!!!!!! If it were a large, I think I'd be far to weak. It's amazing!!!!

(Oh, and I added a tye dye shirt that slipped my mind. I love it, too!)

Oooh, and Kate... I love your DDDDC!!! :LOL


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

LOL glad you're mainly showing off girly stuff







I love TDD and thats a beautiful shirt!!


----------



## clothcrazymom (Sep 13, 2003)

lol most of the stuff you guys want others to buy is more girly. Can't help you out with that!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Hmmm, good point. Ok... then, here are my more GN and manly choices...

If you can stand the electronic snow falling without having a seizure, Hidden Pearl Creations has some nice used things... check out that StarBunz embellished goodie at the bottom.
http://hiddenpearlcreations.com/stor...asp?Cat=Resale

Then, Calico Baby has custom AIOs open. She's sooo fast, sooo nice, sooo quality, and has sooo many cool fabrics!!!
http://www.thecalicobaby.com/store/W...asp?Cat=Custom


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

i have a fmbg in the same print as the baby bloomrs. gorgeous fabric.

o.k. i totally want a coat from naturekins. click on coats and check out the toddler appliqued coat. soooooooo incredibly beautiful. and matching pants, too!!!

calgon, take me away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MuhajibahMama (Sep 19, 2004)

Oh that romper is cute! But my babe is already 18mos...must not buy...

now, talk to me about BBH...I may be able to help y'all out there!







How do the smalls run? We can still wear size 1 RB shells over some fitteds, as well as Medium Babe Luxe, Medium Kiwis are on the large size (we'd be better served by smalls there, I think)...um, she can wear small luxe pants (as capris)...any chance she could squeeze in? She's a thin 22lbs...but for that price I'd rather it wasn't just a squeeze!


----------



## 2girlsandnowaboy (Sep 18, 2004)

I love Holdens Landing's dyed wool covers and she has m/l customs open.
http://www.holdenslanding.com/store/...page=2&Thumbs=


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binxsmom*
o.k. i totally want a coat from naturekins. click on coats and check out the toddler appliqued coat. soooooooo incredibly beautiful. and matching pants, too!!!

calgon, take me away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Stephanie... I LOOOOOOOOOOOVE Naturkins!!! OMG! OMG! OMG!!! Whenever I have something special I need for a gift or so my baby feels cool, I turn to Barb. She's amazing!!! http://homepage.mac.com/jakces/.Pictures/naturekins.jpg

I think the BBH wool would fit for a while. That wool is super stretchy! I say... go for it!!! And, let me live vicariously through you... PLEASE!!!


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Wool, people! Show me wool!


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

I love these shorts:

http://cornermarketmamas.com/Store/W...lt.asp?One=203

I think they would look perfect with a scalloped or ruffled edge around the bottom.

Karla


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennisee*
Wool, people! Show me wool!

Seriously... wonderful!
http://www.naturekins.com/Pants.htm

Those colors are so fun in winter, Karla! Good call!


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
If you can stand the electronic snow falling without having a seizure, Hidden Pearl Creations has some nice used things... check out that StarBunz embellished goodie at the bottom.
http://hiddenpearlcreations.com/stor...asp?Cat=Resale

:LOL

I went to that page and you are soooo right about the snowfall seizure. I got a headache (well, more of one, everyone here is sick and I've had a headache for three days.) There are some nice things on that page









Kate, that BBH daisy cover is sooo lovely. I want it so much. I know I will someday own a BBH wool cover, I am just waiting till just the right moment.

Someone needs to buy these http://www.knittedsandfitteds.com/pr...00ce81a38b5984 . My mind reels with the wonderful colors those could be.


----------



## MuhajibahMama (Sep 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*

I think the BBH wool would fit for a while. That wool is super stretchy! I say... go for it!!! And, let me live vicariously through you... PLEASE!!!

















: I am on the wagon as of Jan. 1st (accept from already arranged customs), so I had to take advantage of my spendability while I could, right?







:


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imp&pixie*
:LOL

I went to that page and you are soooo right about the snowfall seizure. I got a headache (well, more of one, everyone here is sick and I've had a headache for three days.) There are some nice things on that page









There's probably nice things elsewhere on Hidden Pearl... I just can't bring myself to look around. I keep twitching! I hope she doesn't do a strobe light thing for New Years... might set off my pace maker!







Dana, if you're reading... please make the snow go away, we want to drool over your dipes!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MuhajibahMama*







: I am on the wagon as of Jan. 1st (accept from already arranged customs), so I had to take advantage of my spendability while I could, right?







:









You are SOOO wise!!!


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MuhajibahMama*
Oh that romper is cute! But my babe is already 18mos...must not buy...

now, talk to me about BBH...I may be able to help y'all out there!








How do the smalls run? We can still wear size 1 RB shells over some fitteds, as well as Medium Babe Luxe, Medium Kiwis are on the large size (we'd be better served by smalls there, I think)...um, she can wear small luxe pants (as capris)...any chance she could squeeze in? She's a thin 22lbs...but for that price I'd rather it wasn't just a squeeze!









C has a small bbh wio and the fit is very nice. Where he's outgrown other sz1 and smalls, this one still fits (over a trim diaper b/c of the rise-- he still has lots of snaps wider to go). He's 30" (19+lbs) at 9mo and is outgrowing the rise on various covers, although I can still get him into his BBH small. The rise doesn't work over his night diapers as well, but the thighs/waist are still great. If rise isn't a problem for your dd, I suspect she could fit into a small very nicely. (I don't have any luxe or kiwi so can't compare







)


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
There's probably nice things elsewhere on Hidden Pearl... I just can't bring myself to look around. I keep twitching! I hope she doesn't do a strobe light thing for New Years... might set off my pace maker!







Dana, if you're reading... please make the snow go away, we want to drool over your dipes!









The snow didn't bother me b/c at least its on a blue background.







What I can't do are the multi=colored, overly bright sites. I sort of liked the snow. And at least it didn't make the cursor go all wiggy-- now that really does trigger my migraines


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Oh, this is fun!


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

There are some beautiful dip dyed wool pants and t-shirt/wool pants sets at Luxe Baby that are just sitting there. They are too small for my little guy.







Some one go get them!!!!


----------



## MuhajibahMama (Sep 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZenSizzled*
this one still fits (over a trim diaper b/c of the rise-- he still has lots of snaps wider to go). He's 30" (19+lbs) at 9mo and is outgrowing the rise on various covers, although I can still get him into his BBH small.

We should be okay with a 17" rise except over her night diapers. Okay, I don't know how tall DD is, but she is 18mos and 22lbs! Is she a little pipsqueak or what? ...and she is BIG compared to my first DD!


----------



## clothcrazymom (Sep 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MuhajibahMama*
now, talk to me about BBH...I may be able to help y'all out there!







How do the smalls run? We can still wear size 1 RB shells over some fitteds, as well as Medium Babe Luxe, Medium Kiwis are on the large size (we'd be better served by smalls there, I think)...um, she can wear small luxe pants (as capris)...any chance she could squeeze in? She's a thin 22lbs...but for that price I'd rather it wasn't just a squeeze!









I'll bet it would really work well for you! Alexander is about 22-24 pounds and I just got a small BBH wool cover. I'll bet it will fit him until PL. Her covers are really really nice too. If I had a girl I would soooo go for that Daisy cover.


----------



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binxsmom*
i have a fmbg in the same print as the baby bloomrs. gorgeous fabric.

o.k. i totally want a coat from naturekins. click on coats and check out the toddler appliqued coat. soooooooo incredibly beautiful. and matching pants, too!!!

calgon, take me away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I have a Naturekins wool coat! I







it so much! Amazing! I am also waiting on custom Naturekins cashmere pants for DS AND she is making me organic velour lounge pants too!!!!









What does calgon, take me away mean?







LOL.


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

ok, please someone love these so I can take them out of my bookmarked favourites







: and I have been eyeing
this for sometime now, keep putting it in my cart and then quickly running away. Also...any of the dress/aio sets from here especially the yellow one...Yes I am thinking of spring/summer already, and winter just started


----------



## Danahen (Feb 1, 2004)

Quote:

Dana, if you're reading... please make the snow go away


----------



## lumi (Dec 2, 2004)

Someone took the hint and snatched up that daisy cover - good thing, it was getting harder to resist each time I looked at it!

Of course, now that I've seen those Luxe Baby sets I have a whole new temptation to attempt to resist


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

what a fun thread!


----------



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

Who wanted wool?







I can't believe
these
wool covers are not gone!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danahen*









:LOL

Hey, go check it out... no more seizures!!!

http://www.hiddenpearlcreations.com/store/
That's a beautiful background!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

I liked the snow, but now its gone :LOL
You guys are too funny :LOL

I just want to go to www.fullmoonbabygear.com and raise all sorts of rukus.
Also if I could I would order every single out fit she had at babybloomrs!
Then I would go wool crazy........


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

more sidesnapping girly mediums. anyone?








oh those naturekins coats have been on my (uhm AUbrey's) list for a long time. drooool


----------



## MuhajibahMama (Sep 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lumi*
Someone took the hint and snatched up that daisy cover - good thing, it was getting harder to resist each time I looked at it!

um...that would be me! But now I really want a circle one to match my SOS dipes...but I'd need at least a medium for that!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Piffle*
Who wanted wool?







I can't believe
these
wool covers are not gone!

me neither! i have one and







it!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

I am also lusting after the batik snowflake dipe here. Soo pretty!


----------



## MuhajibahMama (Sep 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluey*
ok, please someone love these so I can take them out of my bookmarked favourites







:


Hmmm...I forgot about those! Can't believe they are still there! I had been eyeing those a while back...but thought they were too big...except for the hip and thigh those would actuallyfit...hhhmmm, the thigh would fit like pants, but her hips are only 21".


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

bluey... I love your taste! I can't believe those pretty longies are still there!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

What is this world coming to when there are LUXE BABY things instock????
WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE ????








:LOL

The old hyenas are tsk tsk'ing you :LOL


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
What is this world coming to when there are LUXE BABY things instock????
WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE ????








:LOL

The old hyenas are tsk tsk'ing you :LOL

Hey now, let me ASSURE you that if anything would fit
my son, it would already be here in my house! Luxe is my FAVORITE!


----------



## MuhajibahMama (Sep 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*

I'd shave my legs for a fairy or butterfly set in medium.










Holli









The medium fairy set just arrived here today.







But I would







that butterfly set, but I would need a medium too...with extra length...otherwise the mediums end up as capris for us. We need at least 11inches on the inseam.


----------



## 2girlsandnowaboy (Sep 18, 2004)

http://www.valor-kids.com/store/ I shouldn't have looked there. The ribbit t-shirt and aio set are gorgeous. My kids all love frogs. Go buy it somebody.
[. Also...any of the dress/aio sets from here especially the yellow one...Yes I am thinking of spring/summer already, and winter just started







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Believe me, Luxe has been taunting me ALL week but there is NO WAY Mari would fit in small by the time she is home!
I'd shave my legs for a fairy or butterfly set in medium.







Holli

Wow, I won't shave my legs for anybody or anything...

aw heck, then lickety split I thought of what I'd shave those gnarly forrest legs for: a mosaic moon and TDD set.







I think that would be my stop-buying-anymore-diapers-covers moment.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Quote:

aw heck, then lickety split I thought of what I'd shave those gnarly forrest legs for: a mosaic moon and TDD set.
:LOL


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

Hee hee, I just snagged the green wool cover with pink snaps and thread at Bijou Baby! This thread is naughty, naughty, naughty!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Believe me, Luxe has been taunting me ALL week but there is NO WAY Mari would fit in small by the time she is home!

I'd shave my legs for a fairy or butterfly set in medium.










Holli

Actually, Holli, she may fit well in a small. I thought for sure Small woudl be too small for CC, so I bought up one of them there pretty pretty medium sets. And... it's rather big, but cute! Here's a pic... First Ever Luxe Baby


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZenSizzled*
Wow, I won't shave my legs for anybody or anything...

aw heck, then lickety split I thought of what I'd shave those gnarly forrest legs for: a mosaic moon and TDD set.







I think that would be my stop-buying-anymore-diapers-covers moment.









: OMG!! I think I need a diaper now!!!

Rachel







: I bought the natural one.







: They're soooo great!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Measuring...


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Ok, here are her measurements...
17 waist
13 rise sans diaper... since she is right now!
11 inseem

She weighs around 20#s.

You have to remember though that they slow WAY down. Cicely wears mediums and a few larges... yet this medium is big on her. Seriously, I think if Mari is potentially coming any time before May, small pants shirt's the way to go to wear this season.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Ok. Well, I guess, I'll have to go talk to my friends at the Pentagon and have them speed up her adoption. Fine! February 2nd. How does that sound?


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Let's just pretend ok? the waiting is long for an observer. I'm sure it's much mcuh much longer for you!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Alright, I'll go make friends. Seriously though, I'm tired of you waiting. That does it. I'm using my magic powers... there. February 2nd. It sounds like a good day. Your daughter will be on her way to you February 2nd.









There. It is so.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Spark find Josh a pair of pants GO!!!


----------



## CurlyMint (Apr 24, 2003)

Okay, okay, those pretty longies made with the NORO wool from All the Buzz Baby are sold


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Spark find Josh a pair of pants GO!!!

Let's find them... come on gals!!! Trying Ebay first

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...345052841&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...345402375&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...345546531&rd=1

Now... onto other WAHMs...


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NorfolkMommy*
Okay, okay, those pretty longies made with the NORO wool from All the Buzz Baby are sold









Hmmm, does that mean Miss M will have some new longies!?!?! :LOL


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

WAHM Sites...

http://hyenacart.com/prod_details.php?id=85686&vid=22

These look nice...
http://hyenacart.com/Knitterbockers/

http://store.naturalbabies.com/produ...s2.asp?Sub=211

http://www.mtdiaperstore.com/product...39e70694ed6b58

oooh, is that really all I can find? ANyone else??? I', sure there are others.


----------



## MuhajibahMama (Sep 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NorfolkMommy*
Okay, okay, those pretty longies made with the NORO wool from All the Buzz Baby are sold

















Thank you! I am spared! :LOL


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

oooh, and some more...

This looks sooo yummy!!! I've seen these in person and they're NICE!!!
http://www.birdcrossstitch.com/organicwool/soakers.html

http://http//img.photobucket.com/alb...rangepants.jpg

http://www.thecushietushie.com/store...roducts_id=178

http://www.warmheartwoolies.com/stor...sp?Cat=Longies

customs
http://www.geocities.com/wiggleworms...s/soakers.html


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Oh my!!!!!
Spark!!!!





































You are the queen :LOL


----------



## mommyof3andcountin (Mar 11, 2004)

So which ones are you buying, Shelly?


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

ok claire, you beat me to it but any of these: http://www.thecushietushie.com/store/index.php?cPath=28 as i've wanted to try some TCT longies for some time. CUTE sets!

and i am with most of you on the daisy cover (gone now, phew!) and the bijou baby gear covers (also gone, phew!) AND the dyed holden's landing pants, luxe pants...

oh and stephanie, i have dreamed of aviva in one of those naturekins coats....i even put it on an early xmas list but figured this isn't the year for one. sigh. but what about for mommy???

how about any of these: http://patchworkpixie.wahmweb.com/st...mbs=No&Thumbs= SO cute and not just for xmas!

i love the hemp clothes here: http://betterforbabies.com/houseandhome.html i have seen one of those hats in person and they are AMAZINGLY bright! so pretty...just none (or shoes) in DD's size yet...

if i thought DD would fit into a size 1 this summer, i'd have a harder time resisting this: http://www.holysheepyarns.com/ccp51/...atstr=HOME:HKG

or if i thought she'd fit a size 3, then this: http://www.holysheepyarns.com/ccp51/...atstr=HOME:HKG

and lastly, this: http://www.mrpeabodyswoolsoakers.com/prod01.htm i really want to try peabody's too!

so, merry imaginary xmas!


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

oh, one more...these: http://hyenacart.com/prod_details.php?id=47153&vid=10 we just got longies from this mama that i just LOVE!!! who is resisting these? totally GN!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

If I had the money right now this is what I would be buying -

I've been wanting to try these for a while
http://little-fishy.com/catalog/prod...roducts_id=163

I have one of these covers and I want more, they are so awesome!
The Rainbow's End







http://www.celticwoolcreations.com/s...mbs=No&Thumbs=
The Indigo Blue and the Sage! Yum! http://www.celticwoolcreations.com/s...page=2&Thumbs=


----------



## 2girlsandnowaboy (Sep 18, 2004)

Spark said:


> WAHM Sites...
> 
> http://hyenacart.com/prod_details.php?id=85686&vid=22
> 
> That color is gorgeous. I think he needs those. Somebodies' little boy or girl need those.


----------



## 2girlsandnowaboy (Sep 18, 2004)

You guys are good. I have had fun window shopping today. I did decide what I would buy if I could.
This http://www.warmheartwoolies.com/stor...at=WoolSoakers the price is incredible and I love the colors and this http://www.valor-kids.com/store/ the ribbit set in the t-shirt and diaper sets section.


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

I trade for mostly everything I have so I do not feel compelled to buy. Also Stinker is getting older and using the potty sometimes so I just do not feel it is wise to buy a diaper unless the wahm is going out of business and I need a memory of that diaper from the "blast from the past" column of my brain. :LOL


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Well even if you don't have money, you can afford these!
http://www.reuseabums.com/2ligrsusolaw.html
I just bought a pair last week for Timothy, out of the same material, and they are just yummy. Sooo soft and cozy. I got Luke a pair of new wool pants from her and they are also pretty nice.
Those Warm Heart Woolies longies are so cute. And such a bargain! Too bad they're too small for T and too big for L.


----------



## CurlyMint (Apr 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
Hmmm, does that mean Miss M will have some new longies!?!?! :LOL

Yep, the all too fabulous Miss M will have new longies







You know, fell in love with them the first time they were posted here and thought the same thing "Why are they still there". Then when I saw this thread and they were linked to AGAIN, I had to have them









Thanks for all these links it is fun seeing what is out there.


----------



## Rising Sun (Sep 15, 2003)

You ladies are killing me.









I need to have another baby so I can buy fun hyena diapers and longies.

I'm wanting some longies from The Berry Patch http://www.theberry-patch.com/store/ . Look at her Gallery and you'll see what I'm talking about. Oh my... these are going to be some awsome longies!

Emily may be potty trained, but she still wears longies!

Teri


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Claire - you're going to get me in trouble again!! I'm not reading this thread, really, I'm not......


----------



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

I cant believe nobody has taken the custom wool at
http://www.simonscustomcloth.com/store/
I think it might be mine...this thread is evil BTW


----------



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

well I got it. I had it made with Pendelton Purples Plaid outer and Heavyweight Eggplant inner.
You diaper mamas are a bad influence. I shouldnt have started looking


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

those cranberry knitterbockers are beautiful!
I just cannot get myself to try BJMs no matter how cute they look on my screen...


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2girlsandnowaboy*

http://hyenacart.com/prod_details.php?id=85686&vid=22

That color is gorgeous. I think he needs those. Somebodies' little boy or girl need those.

Someone please, please, please buy these!! I've been eyeing them since they were stocked and have managed to resist..but..I...can't...much...longer...


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

wow. there is some awesome stuff here. I might consider getting my razor out too. :LOL


----------

